# Move to the dark side



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

See yous all later, been a great site but checked out other site and it's like this one used to be, no point coming back here anymore.

It's not until you start deleting all your posts that you realise how much a part of you life AKFF was.

Cop-U-Lator.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

My feelings as well, I'm not likely to spend much time here any more. All the people who did all the hard work, to make this site as good as it was, have all gone to the new forum.

Cya


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you pm me what the new forum is and i will gladly join.....DONE...


----------



## rodbender (Nov 12, 2009)

I would love to know the name of the new forum to please so i can join
thank you, Rodbender


----------



## vikingpredator (Sep 2, 2014)

Would also love the new forum link! Known about this site for ages and finally bought a yak and now this fountain of knowledge is falling apart!


----------



## cam07 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm going to stay here to be differnt and not be a sheep and follow a few "cool kids" might even post a bit more to hehehe


----------

